# Recovering missing files in OSX



## daffy_dowden

I've recently noticed that all of my files in a certain folder have disappeared and I'm positive that I didn't do this. What's also strange about this is that if they were deleted, the space doesn't seem to have been recuperated on the disk. I was thinking that the disk may have been corrupted and for some reason the files still aren't showing in finder.

I'd like to recover these lost files, so is there any application out there which could do this, they're fairly big - Iso's and the like. 

Thanks, 
Daf


----------



## sinclair_tm

have you run disk utility and repaired permissions, and/or booted into single user mode and run fsck yet?


----------



## daffy_dowden

I ran both and they both said the disk was OK. When running fsck it said the disk was journalled, does this help me in anyway? I forced a check anyway after it told me this.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm

journalled is what you want, at least according to apple. its suppose to keep things like this from happening. you could download an app that will toggle hidden files and see if its invisible for some reason. tinkertool is a good one i like, but there are others.


----------

